# Macro shots & nature journal entries from this summer



## regalpaws (Sep 16, 2022)

Wanted to share a few things I have had fun with this summer.  I'm just using the Apexel macro 100mm lens and a travel water color kit. Nature journaling has been something that allows me to take things in on a deeper level, and especially explore the science behind the things I see on the trail. It helps me to be a kid again and keep wondering lol.











This is a woodland jumping spider male. I've never seen any jumper with that much power and vitality.










This is an American Fowler's toad ( Anaxyrus fowleri ) that has been living in my garden. The gold eyes amaze me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## regalpaws (Sep 16, 2022)

Also wanted to add a few pics of a gray tree frog from this summer as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## HooahArmy (Sep 16, 2022)

Thank you for mentioning which camera lens you are using! I see many nice photos on this forum yet wonder how such remarkable shots were captured. Great work with your photograph, art, and aesthetics!
All my critter pictures look like bad photos of bigfoot or political scandals...


----------



## regalpaws (Sep 16, 2022)

HooahArmy said:


> Thank you for mentioning which camera lens you are using! I see many nice photos on this forum yet wonder how such remarkable shots were captured. Great work with your photograph, art, and aesthetics!
> All my critter pictures look like bad photos of bigfoot or political scandals...


Hey I wouldn't mind seeing bigfoot!   Thank you, means a lot! I have so much fun learning about the things around me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

